# Fiberglass Rebar.



## Keystone

I never knew fiberglass rebar existed. 

Seems to be cheaper, lighter and stronger. One downside I read was radius bends must be factory made. 









						Kodiak (GFRP) FIBERGLASS REBAR
					

GFRP Fiberglass Rebar - Kodiak Rebar is the United States FRP Rebar Manufacturer, Made in The USA Since 1984. Fiberglass rebar (GFRP / E-CR Glass Fiber Reinforced Polymer) is the high strength, low weight, non-corrosive, and non-magnetic concrete reinforcement used in high quality concrete...




					www.fiberglassrebar.us
				












						Fiberglas™ Rebar | Owens Corning
					

Leave the rust, weight and price uncertainty of traditional steel behind for a superior alternative to concrete reinforcement. Designed with DOTs, Engineers and Contractors in mind: stronger, lighter, more durable and competitively priced – Fiberglas™ Rebar by Owens Corning is setting a new bar...



					www.owenscorning.com


----------



## redeyedfly

Also fiberglass has effectively no ductility.  You can't use the bars for anything other than shrinkage and temperature reinforcement.


----------



## fatboy

I'll pass..........can't imagine it even being price competitive.......


----------



## e hilton

fatboy said:


> I'll pass..........can't imagine it even being price competitive.......


For some applications, cost is not a factor.


----------



## north star

*@ ~ @*

*I'm only guessing that it can't be used as a CEE*
*in the footings.

What say ye other learned Forum members \*
*guests ?*

*@ ~ @*


----------



## fatboy

Being as fiberglass is non-conductive, that would be a no.


----------



## Keystone

redeyedfly said:


> Also fiberglass has effectively no ductility.  You can't use the bars for anything other than shrinkage and temperature reinforcement.



Trying to understand, if it can’t  be used for anything other than shrinkage and temperature  what is a use, cold storage floors?? Definitely not ice skating floor due to maintaining tension.   This would explain never seeing it spec’d & used in projects.


----------



## Mark K

Fiberglass rebar has limited uses primarily because of a lack of ductility.  ACI 318 does not recognize the use of  fiberglass rebar so from a code perspective it cannot be used when code compliance would require rebar.

In some places in Asia when rebar was not available some small bridges and other structures were reinforced with bamboo.  The point is that  fiberglass rebar like bamboo can provide some limited benefit but from a code perspective they do not exist


----------



## Pcinspector1

*Keystone, *​*Also search here under FIBERGLASS REINFORCED POLYMER REBAR, it has been discussed here before.*​


----------



## classicT

It can typically only be used on non-structural flatwork.

That said, we did have one project where we used it to reinforce a masonry wall adjacent to the magnet for a MRI.


----------



## Mark K

Does this mean the MRI's in hospitals that are constructed of concrete or where the MRI is in the basement are not working properly?


----------



## Keystone

classicT said:


> It can typically only be used on non-structural flatwork.
> 
> That said, we did have one project where we used it to reinforce a masonry wall adjacent to the magnet for a MRI.



Yes, after posting my question I came across an article which included fiberglass rebars use at MRI facilities.


----------



## Beniah Naylor

People I have talked to don't like that the bends have to be factory made, much more expensive. Also, I have been told that it will "float", so you have a hard time keeping it in position.


----------



## redeyedfly

Keystone said:


> Yes, after posting my question I came across an article which included fiberglass rebars use at MRI facilities.


I typically used stainless bar in MRI applications.


----------



## classicT

Mark K said:


> Does this mean the MRI's in hospitals that are constructed of concrete or where the MRI is in the basement are not working properly?


I provided no indication of such. Just that I experienced one specific application where it was specified by an engineer. That said, as indicated by Keystone, a simple google search will indicate to you that this is not just a one-off occurrence. Am I at all familiar with the requirements for an MRI machine; no, and I do not need to be either.


----------



## Joe.B

north star said:


> *@ ~ @*
> 
> *I'm only guessing that it can't be used as a CEE*
> *in the footings.
> 
> What say ye other learned Forum members \*
> *guests ?*
> 
> *@ ~ @*


You could clamp a 20' piece of #4 (or larger/longer) bare copper electrode to non-metallic reinforcement at the bottom of a footing.


----------



## ADAguy

Amazing, other than light weight is it any cheaper?


----------



## Keystone

ICC-ES Issues First Evaluation Reports For Fiber-Reinforced Polymer Reinforcing Bars
		




ICC-ES Issues First Evaluation Reports For Fiber-Reinforced Polymer Reinforcing Bars 
Reports provide confidence to safely use FRP reinforcing bars in reinforced concrete construction 
Brea, CA – ICC Evaluation Service (ICC-ES), a member of the International Code Council family of solutions and the experts in building product evaluation and certification, issued the first two evaluation reports for Fiber-reinforced Polymer (FRP) reinforcing bars in accordance with the Acceptance Criteria AC454 (Acceptance Criteria for Fiber-Reinforced Polymer Bars for Internal Reinforcement of Concrete Members). The evaluation reports were issued for Tuf-N-Lite, LLC (ESR-4664) and Neuvokas Corporation (ESR-4526), providing evidence that the FRP reinforcing bars are in compliance with code requirements of the 2021 and 2018 International Building Codes (IBC) and International Residential Codes (IRC).

Acceptance Criteria AC454 applies to glass or basalt fiber-reinforced polymer  reinforcing bars, in cut lengths, bent shapes and continuous closed stirrups and ties (hoops), that are used to reinforce concrete structural members.  AC454 includes provisions for evaluation of FRP reinforcing bar material properties, performance under accelerated environmental exposures, performance under exposure to fire conditions, and structural design procedures. FRP bars under this criteria are used as flexural reinforcement in structural concrete members such as beams, shallow foundations and one-way or two-way slabs, and as shear reinforcement for flexural members; as well as used as longitudinal reinforcement in columns or walls.

To date, the IBC and IRC (as well as IBC referenced ACI 318) do not include provisions for use of FRP reinforcing bars as replacement of steel reinforcement. Therefore, AC454 was developed by ICC-ES to demonstrate that FRP reinforcing bars have been independently evaluated to show building code compliance in terms of quality, strength, effectiveness, fire resistance, durability and safety. Having an evaluation report from ICC-ES helps code officials, design engineers, and inspectors safely use FRP reinforcing bars in reinforced concrete construction with confidence, as well as manufacturers to safely market their product.

ICC-ES encourages manufacturers to comply with the most current codes to increase market acceptance. For more information about updating your product’s code compliance to the current codes, contact ICC-ES at 800-423-6587 or es@icc-es.org.


----------



## Mark K

ICC Evaluation Reports are not code.  When producing evaluation reports ICC is dependent on information provided by the firm paying for the report.

FRP rebar is inherently brittle.  The ductility of steel rebar plays an essential role in the performance and the safety of reinforced concrete structures.  Thus in some concrete structures replacing ductile reinforcing with brittle FRP elements can reduce the safety of the structure.

This ductility is especially critical when earthquake forces are being considered since the design philosophy assumes that the rebar is yielding and absorbing energy.


----------



## redeyedfly

Not a chance I would specify that bar for any elevated members.  The ESRs are for Type VB only.  Not a lot of elevated concrete in VB.  
No ductility is literally a recipe for disaster in concrete structures.  No chance this is ever accepted in 318 for that reason.


----------



## CodeWarrior

FRP rebar has made some progress in bridge decks because it doesn't corrode like steel.

Interestingly, glass itself breaks down in an alkaline environment like wet concrete has. But the strands are treated for alkali exposure in these applications.

Here is a good article from the Florida DOT on uses they allow & why.






						Fiber Reinforced Polymer Reinforcing
					

Fiber Reinforced Polymer Reinforcing.



					www.fdot.gov


----------



## Rick18071

fatboy said:


> Being as fiberglass is non-conductive, that would be a no.


Interesting. I never saw that section that requires conductive rebar in buildings. Is that in the iRC, IBC or NEC?


----------



## mark handler

classicT said:


> It can typically only be used on non-structural flatwork.
> 
> That said, we did have one project where we used it to reinforce a masonry wall adjacent to the magnet for a MRI.


*Not Quite True:*





						Fiberglass Rebar | A New Standard in Reinforcement
					

Fiberglass Rebar has been gaining traction as the most effective, long-term solution to public projects. Explore the benefits FRP offers over steel.




					www.americanfiberglassrebar.com
				



USE FRP REBAR
Concrete Susceptible to Corrosion
• Waste Water Treatment Facilities
• Swimming Pools
Tunneling & Mining
• Sequential Excavation or NATM Tunneling
• Deep Foundation Tunnel Boring Machine “Soft-Eye” Opening for Launch & Reception
• Temporary Reinforcement
• Rock Bolts
Building & Historic Preservation
• Historic Preservation - Restoration & Pinning of Stone Elements
• Architecture Concrete Elements
• Slabs
Exposure of Concrete to De-Icing Chlorides
• Bridges & Railings
• Median Barriers
• Parking Structures
• Approach Slabs
• Continuously Reinforced Concrete Paving
• Precast Elements
• Salt Storage Facilities
Masonry Strengthening
• Seismic, Wind or Blast Strengthening of Unreinforced Masonry
• Strengthening for “Event Loading” of Clay & Concrete Masonry
Exposure of Concrete to Marine Chlorides
• Coastal Construction exposed to Salt Spray
• Sea Walls, Wharfs & Dry Docks
• Desalinization Intakes
• Port Aprons
Exposure of Concrete to High Voltages & Electromagnetic Fields
• Light & Heavy Rail
• High Voltage Substations
• Radio Frequency Sensitive Areas
• Cable Ducts & Banks
• Hospital MRI Areas
• Aluminum Smelters & Steel Mills
• High Speed Highway Tolling Zones
• Airport Radio & Compass Calibration Pads

American Fiberglass Rebar products
(702) 567-2514 Direct or (885) 6409861 Toll Free. Email sales@americanrebar.com

American Concrete Institute (ACI)

440.1R-06: Guide for the Design and Construction of Structural Concrete Reinforced with FRP Bars

440.5-08: Specification for Construction with Fiber-Reinforced Polymer Reinforcing Bars

440.6-08: Specification for Carbon and Glass Fiber-Reinforced Polymer Bar Materials for Concrete Reinforcement

440.3R-12: Guide Test Methods for Fiber-Reinforced Polymer (FRP) Composites for Reinforcing or Strengthening Concrete Masonry Structures

440.2R-08: Guide for the Design and Construction of Externally Bonded FRP Systems for Strengthening Concrete Structures

440.7R-10: Guide for the Design and Construction of Externally Bonded Fiber-Reinforced Polymer Systems for Strengthening Unreinforced Masonry Structures


----------



## mark handler

Pcinspector1 said:


> *Keystone, *​*Also search here under FIBERGLASS REINFORCED POLYMER REBAR, it has been discussed here before.*​





			Search results for query: FIBERGLASS REbar


----------



## fatboy

Rick18071 said:


> Interesting. I never saw that section that requires conductive rebar in buildings. Is that in the iRC, IBC or NEC?


 You need to read the previous post I was replying to,

*I'm only guessing that it can't be used as a CEE
in the footings.

 What say ye other learned Forum members \
guests ?*


----------



## Beniah Naylor

fatboy said:


> View attachment 7946
> 
> 
> You need to read the previous post I was replying to,
> 
> *I'm only guessing that it can't be used as a CEE
> in the footings.*
> 
> *What say ye other learned Forum members \
> guests ?*



2017 NEC 250.52(A)(3)

No, you can't use it as a Ufer.


----------



## Rick18071

I know fiberglass rebars cannot be used as an ground. I just asked why you require conductive rebar in building footings. Is that a CO code?


----------



## fatboy

If you are going to use it in a UFER, yes it must be conductive, that was the question as I understood it, and was answering to!

And since I don't know of an approved structural rebar that is NOT conductive, it is a moot point.


----------



## Inspector Gadget

CodeWarrior said:


> FRP rebar has made some progress in bridge decks because it doesn't corrode like steel.



From what I understand, a critical factor in steel rebar is that it will rust over time, creating pressure in the concrete. (Yeah, I've been bingewatching the forensics on Champlain Towers ...)

Would there not be merit in using an epoxy or fibreglass encapsulation of steel rebar to prevent this? A composite?


----------



## Pcinspector1

I've only seen it in driveway construction, contractor told me he likes it and only uses steel when a custormer wants it.


----------



## Msradell

Highway bridges are usually built with epoxy coated rebar (it looks green if you observe it). I've never seen a highway project use fiberglass rebar, if it really was good I'm sure that the DOT would be mandating it!


----------



## Msradell

Pcinspector1 said:


> I've only seen it in driveway construction, contractor told me he likes it and only uses steel when a custormer wants it.


? I don't believe I've ever seen fiberglass rebar used in a driveway, most of it around here uses WWF sheets. Do you have any idea what size or spacing he uses? It's certainly going to jack up the price unless he really spacing out a lot.


----------



## Pcinspector1

Msradell said:


> Do you have any idea what size or spacing he uses? It's certainly going to jack up the price unless he really spacing out a lot.


He typacally places it on 2ft centers EW and uses #4's. He does most of his work outside my jurisdiction. He claims it's been running cheaper than steel, that I can't confirm.


----------



## Mark K

With sufficient concrete cover the chemistry of the concrete inhibits the occurrence of rust.  This is the reason we require a minimum cover.

Epoxy coated reinforcement can protect the rebar but if there are any voids not only will this allow the formation of rust at the location of the defect but the rate of formation will be greater than in uncoated rebar.

To reiterate fiberglass rebar is not allowed by ACI 318.  In my opinion it was improper for ICC to issue an ESR for its use.


----------



## my250r11

We would probably allow it in driveways & flat work or header curbs. These are things that don't require permits. Have not ever seen it used here.


----------

